
Show HN: Hire product and business managers using take-home assignments - sourav2562
http://www.guardant.co/employer
======
sourav2562
While working in technology in biz ops and strategy roles, I found that it is
generally difficult to screen candidates for non-technical roles using just a
resume. Degrees don't necessarily correlate with on-the-job skills.

Instead, I found actual take-home assignments to be a much better predictor of
a candidate's on-the-job performance and hence a better method of screening.

This was the inspiration for building this tool. It's free to use. Welcome all
feedback and suggestions.

~~~
rahimnathwani
Congrats on launching. A couple of thoughts:

\- what % of candidates would be willing to do a take-home assignment before
speaking with a real human at the company?

\- check the landing page copy for typos (itmes —> items)

------
nikalras1
Please please please let it not become a thing! We have real jobs we need to
take care of instead of homework!

